# Moxie Graduates



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Moxie!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! And you guys match....cute!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Love the matching outfits!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

You two look amazing! Congrats.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am smiling like a fool over here for Moxie. Did you get video of the ceremony? I hope they place a pic of Moxie in the halls of the school.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> I am smiling like a fool over here for Moxie. Did you get video of the ceremony? I hope they place a pic of Moxie in the halls of the school.


You can watch the full ceremony on the website
cofc.edu

We are in the afternoon (4pm ceremony)

http://www.cofc.edu/commencement/


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that is just incredibly cool! congratulations!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

*Times to note....*

So no one has to watch the WHOLE thing...cause I sure as heck didn't...and I was there...

http://www.mediamotiononline.com/CofC_portal_vod_medium.html

Moxie and I enter: start watching 16:00 we enter 16:19.


Moxie and I graduate: 118 is the start of my school we walk at 119 or so

I stop at the guy with the black and red hat, he's the president of the college and asks Moxie's name

Exit!!

151!
We are one of the first out and I can't spot us but we are on the farther staircase...


Yes we have matching outfits, made by the same person...out of the same material. I wore the maroon sash so I would match Moxie's vest more.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.cofc.edu/commencement/

This link is better apparently.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw you both!!!! Bravo!!!!!!!!! People must have been wondering what Moxie was doing there, no?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!!!!! :d yay!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

There were lots of photographers taking pictures of us on the way into that building.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

How cool is that? You two looked great walking across. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome job you two.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Moxie. Proud of both of you, it took alot of work but you finally did it. Love the outfits, you both look great.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup we got our final grades on may 11, and it was wonderful.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

arty:Congratulations to both of you for all your hard work!!arty:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Sending final grades to my grad school so I can be confirmed


----------

